# Life is great-I fell down



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I do not want to cross post but if you want to read about it check it out on Countryside families


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Some of us don't go to Countryside families. 

Hope you didn't hurt yourself badly.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh did not think of that. Uhh nope I ok. Better than the last two concussions.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Never found your post over there but sorry for you. I fainted and hit my head before Xmas. Tests showed I had flu and head okay and chest okay. Still sore on side of head. Mess Xmas kind up and I did cook the turkey and pies and such. Son did the rolls and greenbeans. Second time I passed out I call DIL and she hauled me in. No fun for sure.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I pass out when I have the flu. Damages over the years have been a broken tooth and a head laceration. I have learned to crawl from the bathroom to the couch when I feel sick. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Doc says it's because my blood pressure drops quickly. Usually due to diarrhea.
(TMI)


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok so here is the story: I was starting up the hill on the side of our home. Yep I live like a hillbilly on the top of the ridge. I had on my clogs. I do not really know where that rock came from.It caused me to start on a faceplnt. On the way down I stuck out my right arm. It stopped me from having another concussion. That is about the time I thought this is gunna hurt. It didn't. My shoes flew off and I started to roll face down and backwards. I thought "Is this ever going to stop?" It did when I reached the bottom 15 feet down. I layed there a second or in my case about three minutes. It came to me," This is just like life. " When you take a tumble or a hard fall you look around to see if any one saw you, Dust youself off, find and put your shoes back on and start back up that hill.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

My B/P dropped and diarrhea, and dehydrated from it. It was all very fast. And older we get harder it is it seems and longer to get over it. I had better remember that. Crawl.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry Dave. 
Did my fall in bathroom and second in the kitchen while on the phone for help.

Maybe better shoes and laced up?


----------

